# CPU not booting but making incessant beeps.



## ram22693 (Feb 27, 2013)

Guys,

Since yesterday evening my CPU has not been booting and giving me incessant set of 3 beeps with the power button syncing and flashing according to the beeps. I will post a video soon of the same. 

I have already reset the RAM, I have 2x4GB so I tried to boot with a single stick at a time and nothing worked. I also reset my graphics card, It didn't help either. The only cheap equipment in my CPU is the Huntkey PSU and I am starting to feel that it is the culprit. I already have had one RAM stick changed because the "Windows memory diagnostics test" found hardware issues after I kept getting BSOD. 

Before this boot problem, my system was crashing before the logon menu with 0xC000021a and 0x00000071e BSOD errors.

EDIT:


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 28, 2013)

RAM or PSU. Check/Boot with a good borrowed PSU.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 28, 2013)

Using wifi I suppose?


----------



## ram22693 (Feb 28, 2013)

RAM hardware issues were detected by the diagnostics test when my
Computer was booting. This is the second time it's happening, already had it changed once. 

I have wifi at home but my PC is connected through ethernet, does not have wifi. Also, i have tried removing all cables except the power cable of CPU and tried as well, didn't work.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 28, 2013)

Try booting with a different and better PSU. Try a different set of RAM sticks too.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 28, 2013)

ram22693 said:


> RAM hardware issues were detected by the diagnostics test when my
> Computer was booting. This is the second time it's happening, already had it changed once.
> 
> I have wifi at home but my PC is connected through ethernet, does not have wifi. Also, i have tried removing all cables except the power cable of CPU and tried as well, didn't work.



Run memtest86+ from USB drive. Most probably it's a RAM issue.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, three beeps are an indicator of RAM problem.

Try memtest86 as suggested earlier or try borrowing a friends DIMM and see if it works.

If you have multiple DIMMs try using them one at a time to see which one is faulty.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 28, 2013)

Ram problem


----------



## ram22693 (Feb 28, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yes, three beeps are an indicator of RAM problem.
> 
> Try memtest86 as suggested earlier or try borrowing a friends DIMM and see if it works.
> 
> If you have multiple DIMMs try using them one at a time to see which one is faulty.



Already tried the "one at a time method", doesn't work. What are the chances of both my RAMs failing?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 28, 2013)

Try borrowing a DIMM from your friends and try.


----------



## ram22693 (Mar 1, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Try borrowing a DIMM from your friends and try.



Didn't work. Tried another RAM as well as HD, didn't work at all.


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2013)

re-install the cpu.


----------



## RubySh. (Mar 2, 2013)

Perform a power drain at first and then try reseating everything including the CMOS battery.

Power drain: unplug the power supply and then keep the power button pressed for 10-20 secs.
reseat the cpu, ram, atx power connector and 24 pin power connector then plug in the power and try to boot without the Hard drive and check if you get to the bios and if lucky to the Press Alt+ctrl+ del screen.


----------



## ram22693 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, did everything you said, didn't work, Still under warranty so gave it to the guy who helped my purchase it and he has given my Motherboard for replacement after having done everything he could.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2013)

clarification: CPU = Central Processing Unit (Processor - Intel/AMD)
not the cabinet. your teacher/friend/both have taught you wrong


----------

